# Freestyle Libre - "Low" reading



## Steevo (Apr 5, 2018)

dad had a hypo this morning, sometimes the Libre will just read as "Low" but not give the actual figure - why ? the graph in this case showed it to be lower than 3 looking close at it.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2018)

Steevo said:


> dad had a hypo this morning, sometimes the Libre will just read as "Low" but not give the actual figure - why ? the graph in this case showed it to be lower than 3 looking close at it.


This happens with ordinary blood glucose meters as well. I don't think they can read very low levels. I tend to see a 'LO' on my Libre more often than my meter, because for me, the Libre tends to read a bit lower at the bottom end. (It can also show a Low if I've been lying on it in the night.)


----------



## Steevo (Apr 5, 2018)

it managed a 2.2 a little thereafter, you would think it would relate to the zone which you can set at the bottom and top for where you want to be, ours is set at 4-7 but yes you might be right as I don't think you can set the zone any lower than 4 or certainly not much lower.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 5, 2018)

I believe the Libre reads LOW when 2.O or less, mine has definitely given me a figure at 2.2. So it oooks like your Dad was very low.  
I hope he recovered quickly.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2018)

Parameters for meters usually range between 1.8 and 33.  Under 1.8 and it just says 'LO' and over 33 it just says 'HI'

They don't have room on the LCD screens to say 'Bloody Hell mate - you are a medical emergency!'
 which indeed you are so who cares whether you are actually 1.5 or 34.2?   It doesn't matter whatsoever. The ONLY thing you need to do when you see either thing is SORT it out PDQ.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes on the Libre the limits are 2.2 and 27 I think, outside that range you just get LO or HI

My daughter was messing around one evening at bedtime being very silly and giggly, and then suddenly decided she felt a bit wobbly.  Libre read LO - I don't believe that, I thought, you are far too lively!  So did a finger prick, because that should be slightly more accurate and it will also act as a double check whether the sensor has completely lost its marbles or not.  Finger prick result was...  1.8 !   She did flop rather quickly after that!  (But came back up again nice and quickly after some glucose, I'm pleased to add)


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Yes on the Libre the limits are 2.2 and 27 I think, outside that range you just get LO or HI
> 
> My daughter was messing around one evening at bedtime being very silly and giggly, and then suddenly decided she felt a bit wobbly.  Libre read LO - I don't believe that, I thought, you are far too lively!  So did a finger prick, because that should be slightly more accurate and it will also act as a double check whether the sensor has completely lost its marbles or not.  Finger prick result was...  1.8 !   She did flop rather quickly after that!  (But came back up again nice and quickly after some glucose, I'm pleased to add)


Phew.  Glad she recovered quickly


----------



## Steevo (Apr 6, 2018)

thanks all, he was 20 going to bed as well ! He's on so many meds that we believe upset his sugars little we can do, hypos are not too often these days though.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Yes on the Libre the limits are 2.2 and 27 I think, outside that range you just get LO or HI
> 
> My daughter was messing around one evening at bedtime being very silly and giggly, and then suddenly decided she felt a bit wobbly.  Libre read LO - I don't believe that, I thought, you are far too lively!  So did a finger prick, because that should be slightly more accurate and it will also act as a double check whether the sensor has completely lost its marbles or not.  Finger prick result was...  1.8 !   She did flop rather quickly after that!  (But came back up again nice and quickly after some glucose, I'm pleased to add)



Glad she came back up Sally. 

We were walking home last night after a very pleasant meal out.  I had obviously got my carbs wrong and suddenly went very wobly.  Libre read Lo, JB x 2 then test and I was 1.9. More JBs and pause in our route home, with a cuppa from a friend whose door was just steps away. Lowest I have ever read.  I was exhausted and I have yo yoed over night and  today.  Oops.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Glad she came back up Sally.
> 
> We were walking home last night after a very pleasant meal out.  I had obviously got my carbs wrong and suddenly went very wobly.  Libre read Lo, JB x 2 then test and I was 1.9. More JBs and pause in our route home, with a cuppa from a friend whose door was just steps away. Lowest I have ever read.  I was exhausted and I have yo yoed over night and  today.  Oops.


Oh nooooo big ((((((hugs)))))) .  I hope you’re not feeling too rough and things settle down soon.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Oh nooooo big ((((((hugs)))))) .  I hope you’re not feeling too rough and things settle down soon.


Thanks LJC.  Had a yo-yo day yesterday, but back to ‘normal’ today.


----------

